# كيف يعمل المحرك التوربيني الغازي



## شريف ميهوب (17 ديسمبر 2006)

عند ذهابك إلى المطار ستشاهد الطائرات التجارية هناك , و سوف تلاحظ المحركات الضخمة التي تزود هذه الطائرات بالطاقة . إن معظم الطائرات النفاثة تستهلك الطاقة من المحركات المروحية التوربينية , و هذه المراوح التوربينية هي مثال عن إحدى أنواع المحركات العامة التي تدعى بالمحركات التوربينية الغازية. 







إنك لربما لم تسمع عن المحركات التوربينية الغازية , و لكنها تستعمل في مناطق كثيرة جداً لربما لم تتوقعها. على سبيل المثال : الكثير من طائرات الهيلوكبتر التي رأيت بعضاً منها , و العديد من الوحدات الصناعية لانتاج الطاقة , أو في دبابات ال(M-1) و التي كان أول انتاج لها عام 1978 و التي استخدمها الجيش الأمريكي في حرب الخليج الثانية .

أساسيات بسيطة :
هنالك عدة أنواع مختلفة من التوربينات : 1- من المحتمل أنك سمعت عن العنفات البخارية ( توربينات البخار ) . أغلب الوحدات الصناعية لانتاج الطاقة تستخدم الفحم , و الزيت , أو حتى المفاعل النووي لتوليد البخار . البخار يمر عبر عنفات ضخمة و عالية التصميم و متعددة المراحل ليدير محور الخرج الذي يدير مولدات الوحدات الصناعية . 2- السدود الكهرمائية لتوليد الطاقة تستعمل العنفات المائية بنفس الطريقة لتوليد الطاقة. العنفات تستخدم في الوحدات الكهرمائية لتوليد الطاقة و لكن بشكل مختلف تماماً عن العنفات البخارية لأن الماء هو أشد كثافة من البخار , و لكن على نفس المبدأ. 3- عنفات الرياح , و التي أيضاً تعرف بمصانع الرياح , التي تستخدم الرياح للحصول على قوتها . إن العنفات الرياحية لا تمثل شيئاً إذا ما قورنت بقدرة العنفات البخارية أو المائية , لأن الرياح بطيئة التحرك و خفيفة جداً , و لكنها تعمل بنفس المبدأ التي تعمل عليه العنفات الأخرى . 4- العنفات الغازية , و هي الأكثر انتشاراً . ففي العنفة الغازية ضغط الغاز هو الذي يدور العنفة . و في جميع المحركات التوربينية الغازية , المحرك ينتج بنفسه ضغطه الغازي , و هو يقوم بذلك بحرق بعض الأشياء مثا البروبان و الغاز الطبيعي و الكيروسين و وقود المحركات النفاثة. الحرارة المتولدة من احتراق الوقود تجعل الهواء يتمدد , و تسرع من جريان هذا الهواء الساخن الذي يدير العنفة.

الميزات و العيوب :
هل تساءلت يوماً لماذا دبابات ال ( M-1 ) تستخدم المحرك الغازي التوربيني بدلاً من محرك الديزل ؟ لأن هذه الدبابات تحتاج لقدرة حوالي 1500 حصان يؤمنها لها المحرك التوربيني و الذي له ميزتان يتفوق بهما على الديزل : 1- إن نسبة الطاقة إلى الوزن في المحركات التوربينية الغازية كبيرة بالمقارنة بالمحركات الترددية . ذلك لأن مقدار الطاقة التي تحصل عليها من المحرك تُقَارَن بوزن المحرك نفسه . 2- المحركات التوربينية الغازية هي أصغر من مثيلاتها الترددية التي لها نفس الطاقة . أما العيب الأساسي لهذه العنفات الغازية هو أن هذه المحركات إذا قورنت بالمحركات الترددية التي لها نفس الحجم فهي مكلفة جداً . هذا لأنها تدور بسرعة عالية جداً و لأنها تعمل بدرجات حرارة عالية . فتصميمها و تصنيعها يواجه مشاكل عديدة و كبيرة من ناحية التصميم الهندسي و من ناحية المواد التي تُستخدَم . و بالإضافة إلى استهلاكها الكثير من الوقود في حال حدوث خلل فيها و كذلك يُفضَل إيقافها بدلاً من استعمالها بمردود قليل . فهذه الميزات هي التي تجعل العنفات الغازية هي الأفضل في بعض الحالات , مثل النقل بالطائرات النفاثة عبر القارات , و وحدات توليد الطاقة , و هذا يشرح أيضاً لماذا لاتستخدم المحركات التوربينية في السيارات.

عمليات العنفة الغازية :
إن المحرك التوربيني نظرياً شديد البساطة , و يحتوي على ثلاثة أشياء : 1- الضاغط : يضغط الهواء القادم إلى ضغوط عالية . 2- منطقة الاحتراق : و التي تحرق الوقود و تنتج الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز . 3- العنفة : و التي تستخلص الطاقة من الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز الآتي من حجرة الاحتراق . في هذا المحرك , يتم سحب الهواء من على اليمين بواسطة الضاغط . الضاغط هو فعلياً عبارة عن أسطوانة مخروطية الشكل و لها شفرات مروحة صغيرة متوضعة في صفوف ( عدد الصفوف الموجودة هنا هي 8 صفوف ). على افتراض أن اللون الأزرق الفاتح يمثل الهواء في الضغط الجوي العادي . و من ثم يُجبَر الهواء على المرور عبر مرحلة الانضغاط , فلذلك ضغط الهواء يرتفع كثيراً . و في بعض المحركات , يمكن لضغط الهواء أن يرتفع إلى ضغط مضروب بعامل يمكن أن يصل إلى (30) مرة . ضغط الهواء العالي هذا يُوَلَد عن طريق الضاغط الذي يظهر لنا باللون الأزرق الداكن . الهواء العالي الضغط يدخل منطقة الاحتراق , حيث تقوم منطقة حقن الوقود ببخ الوقود على البخار. الوقود عادةً ما يكون مادة الكيروسين ,أو وقود محركات نفاثة ,أو بروبان أو غاز طبيعي . أما فيما يتعلق في إشعال الشعلة أو الشرارة و المحافظة عليها , فالمشكلة التي تعترضنا هي مشكلة تصميم منطقة الاحتراق ... حيث أن الهواء العالي الضغط يدخل هذه المنطقة بسرعة تعادل مئات الأميال في الساعة .و أنت تريد أن تحافظ على هذه الشعلة مستمرة في هذا المحيط . إن القطعة التي تحل هذه المشكلة تدعى ( حامل الشعلة ) و أحياناً يسمى (( القادر can)) . هذه القطعة هي عبارة عن تجويف لقطعة مثقّبة من معدن ثقيل . مقطعه العرضي مبين كما في الشكل :






حاقنات الوقود هي تلك الموجودة على اليمين باللون الأحمر , الهواء المضغوط يدخل عبر الثقوب . الغازات الناتجة تخرج من اليسار . يمكنك في الصورة السابقة رؤية أسطوانتين متوضعتين مع بعضهما و إحداهما تغلف الأخرى ليتم توجيه الهواء المضغوط للخروج عبر الثقوب .
إن الطرف اليساري من المحرك هو قسم العنفة . في هذا الرسم سوف تلاحظ وجود مجموعتين من العنفات . المجموعة الأولى هي التي تدير الضاغط مباشرةً . العنفات و المحور و الضاغط جميعهم يدورون معاً كوحدة متكاملة :






أما في أقصى اليسار فتوجد مرحلة العنفة النهائية , و التي تظهر هنا بمجموعة واحدة من الشفرات و هي التي تُدَوّر محو الخرج بشكل مستقل تماماً و بمفردها . حيث أن هذه العنفة و محور الخرج يدوران بشكل مستقل و بدون أي علاقة مع باقي المحرك . حيث أن الغازات الساخنة تصطدم بشفرات العنفة الأخيرة مولدة حوالي 1500 حصان , و بمقدورها قيادة دبابة من النوع ( M-1 ) التي وزنها 63 طن . في حال استخدام التوربين في الدبابات أو في وحدات الطاقة , فإنه لا يوجد فائدة من الغازات الناتجة ( غازات العادم ) و تمرر هذه الغازات عبر أنبوب العادم (أنبوب التصريف). أحياناً يتم تمرير أنبوب العادم في نوع من أنواع المبادلات الحرارية , إما للحصول على الحرارة لبعض الأغراض الأخرى أو لتسخين الهواء قبل أن يدخل إلى غرفة الإحتراق . كلامنا هذا يبدو شديد البساطة , و لكن هناك العديد الأمور لم نتطرق لها مثل المحامل ( التي تحمل المحور الدوّار ) , أو نظام التزييت , و البنية الداخلية لهذا المحرك , و كيفية توضع الشفرات و...... . كل هذه الأمور تعتبر من أكثر المشاكل الهندسية , وذلك بسبب درجات الحرارة العالية جداً و الضغوط و معدلات الدوران داخل المحرك .

إختلافات أخرى:
الطائرات النفاثة الكبيرة تستعمل مايسمى بالمحركات التوربينية المروحية , و التي لا تختلف عن المحركات التوربينية الغازية إلا بإضافة مروحة كبيرة في مقدمة المحرك , وهذا هو تصميم (شديد التبسيط) للمحرك التوربيني المروحي .





يمكنك أن ترى أن قلب المحرك التوربيني المروحي هو عبارة عن محرك توربيني غازي عادي كالمحرك الذي وصفناه في المقطع السابق . الاختلاف أن مرحلة العنفة النهائية هي التي تُدوّر المحور و من ثم يقوم هذا المحور بنقل هذه الطاقة التدويرية من المؤخرة إلى مقدمة المحرك لاعطاء هذه الطاقة للمروحة ( لتدوير المروحة ). و هي المبينة باللون الأحمر في الصورة . إن الغرض من هذه المروحة هي الزيادة الكبيرة لكمية الهواء العاملة في المحرك و بذلك يتم زيادة القوة الدافعة للمحرك . فعندما تقوم بالنظر إلى داخل المحرك في الطائرات النفاثة في المطار , الشيئ الذي ستراه هو المروحة الموجودة في مقدمة المحرك . إنها ضخمة و كبيرة حتى أن قطرها قد يصل إلى 10 أقدام (3 متر) في الطائرات الكبيرة. و لذلك فهي تستطيع تحريك المزيد من الهواء.

القوة الدافعة للمحرك النفاث :
إن الهدف من المحرك التوربيني المروحي هو انتاج القوة الدافعة لتسيير الطائرة و دفعها إلى الأمام . القوة الدافعة تقاس عادة بالباوندات في الولايات المتحدة (أما في النظام المتري فيستخدمون النيوتن , حيث أن كل 4.45 نيوتن تعادل باونداً واحداً ). فإذا كان لديك محركاً نفاثاً قادراً على انتاج باوند واحد من القوة الدافعة , فإنه يستطيع أن يدفع باونداً واحداً من أي مادة في الهواء . و بالمثل إذا كان المحرك النفاث قادر على توليد 5000 باوند من القوة الدافعة فإنه يستطيع أن يدفع 5000 باوند من المادة في الهواء .


----------



## الصافي123 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك ولكن هل فائدة المحرك هو لتدوير المروحة الامامية وهي بدورها تحرك الطائرة ؟


----------



## شريف ميهوب (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد سريع*

الاخ صافي .... بعد التحية

اود ان اعرفك ان محركات الطائرات هي عبارة عن gas turbine Cycle تتكون من :

:28: ضاغط هواء compressor

:28: غرفة أحتراق combustion chamber

:28: توربينة turbine

:28: nozzle

وهذا التعريف في ابسط الصور وهي تعمل كألاتي:

يتم دخول الهواء من الضاغط الي غرفة الاحتراق والتي يتم فيها حرق الوقود والهواء الداخل ثم يخرج ناتج الاحتراق من غرفة الاحتراق الي التوربينة والتي يتمدد فيها ناتج الاحتراق ثم يخرج من التوربينة الي الnozzle والتي يخرج من نواتج الاحتراق بسرعة كبيرة جدا تعمل علي دفع جسم الطائرة الي الامام


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم شريف ميهوب

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافي 

سلمت يمينك 

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور عالشرح الرائع


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ملحوظة يا أخواني
هذا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات


----------



## شريف ميهوب (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ألرجاء يا اخواني الاستعانة بمشاركة العضو العزيز جدا علي (ُEng - Maher ) والتي هي بعنوان 
(فيلم فيديو عن عمل محركات التربينية ..ممتاز... ) ... لأنها تحتوي علي فيلم أكثر من رأئع لشرح هذا الموضوع ... وبعد أذن (ُEng - Maher ) سأضيف هذا الرابط هنا لاستفادة 

:28: http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/StudentSite...itworks256.wmv

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## أبوالحارث (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوان غازي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علىالمعلومات القيّمة


----------



## شوان غازي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيّمة


----------



## الصافي123 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ المحترم شريف ميهوب: هذا الرابط لايعمل مع حبي واعتزازي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الصافي 123 هذا الرابط هو مشاركة من احد اعضاء هذا المنتدي اتمني ان ترجع اليها لاني كما اشرت اعلاه ان هذا الرابط لمشاركة من Eng- Maher وهو اعلم واحد به

تحيااااااااااااتي


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (11 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## كرار العراقي (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ...والاضافات الجميلة...


----------



## شريف ميهوب (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للجميع والله بترفعوا من معنويات الواحد


----------



## احمد هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## eyt (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الموضوع


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

كويس جدا
للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى شريف دائما فى المقدمه


----------



## نور الدائم (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وننتظر المزيد لكن رابط الفيديو لا يعمل


----------



## gniedi (15 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## طارق عبد الهادي (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## winner_4_ever (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## دعيج (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------

